# Looking for artist interested in helping me out!!!



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok so i dont know if this is where i can post something like this but seeing as how i have been browsing through this section the past couple of days and seen some unbelievable artwork i figured i should post here. 

im interested in finding someone who could come up with some artwork for the fluff story i have been working on for awhile for my own army. i can provide links to the fluff i have written so far and also to the Roleplay thread that heavily involved them. im obviously willing to pay (i wouldnt ask for someone to do something like this for me and not pay them) and im sure prices could be figured out in private messages and the like.

anyways if there are any takers or anyone interested let me know! the link to my fluff story is in my sig and ill post the one up for the Rp thread hopefully by the end of the day. thanks again to anyone who is interested!!!


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

I would love to help you, I have about 6 weeks of free time coming up, It would give me loads of time to create artwork. I love drawing/painting and would thoroughly enjoy helping you. Please private message me if you are interested in my help and I will send you some of my previous sketches and drawings, thanks =)

Mikeybx


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

do you want this all to be digital (tablet, photoshop,) or done by hand? If you wanted done by hand then PM me if your interested. My sig has my art link if you don't believe me.


----------



## AstroCity (May 27, 2011)

I'm happy to do some work for you, should you require it.


----------



## Stugmeister (Apr 21, 2009)

PM sent.


----------

